# Wiggies



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You don't need wigs to show a class dog. Don't fall into that trap. Just spend a bit more time, work a little bit harder and grow out a natural coat.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I know wiggies are used on a regular basis by a lot of show folks, but aren't they against the rules?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice to hear you say that cbrand! I could never have chosen to show Poodles because I feel like if I had to resort to dye, hairpieces and hairspray, even if everyone was doing it, it was cheating. when I had Bearded Collies and they were supposed to be natural breed people were trimming and sculpting them I refused. Neatening them up was one thing but thing got way out of hand.Against everyones advice I took a natural well groomed, only feet neatened up a bit, young bitch to a National Specialty and she finished her Championship there owner handled. I guess I will never understand the whole show poodle thing LOL!I DO think they look great though!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WIGGIES?! Dear God! Why would you think you need them? It is against the rules and stuff like this makes it VERY difficult for people who show, but honestly.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> WIGGIES?! Dear God! Why would you think you need them? It is against the rules and stuff like this makes it VERY difficult for people who show, but honestly.


Well, I know why she thinks she needs them. Many pro handlers use them on client dogs and you end up having to show against Poodles who have impossibly big hair. There is this overwhelming impression that you HAVE to wig if you want to win.

Take heart. It is not true. A good dog can and will finish in moderate hair. On top of this, many judges are NOT fooled by the big fake hair. I've seen plenty digging around in topknots looking for wigs and placing dogs accordingly when they find them. 

Now if your daughter ruined his coat, well.... I can relate. I have twice had to shave down bitches and start from the beginning because I messed up their show coats. I see it as a learning experience and I am proud to say that with Delilah, I made it through to the end without having to start over. :bounce: It takes about a year to grow a full coat, but in the mean time, your daughter can do juniors or performance.

In the end, she can hold her head high and proudly state that she finished her dog un-wigged.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

cbrand said:


> A good dog can and will finish in moderate hair. On top of this, many judges are NOT fooled by the big fake hair.


And as my handler says, you can't fake neck hair, so if you want to see who's put in the time and who hasn't, that's where to look.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

It is good to hear your dont HAVE to resort to hairpieces  I did see a judge go through coat once and it was pretty funny. pulled one out and excused the person from the ring..people seemed outraged! . Since we are talking about this I am also wondering why they have to be in the clips required?Akc requirements I know but I will assume it is the National Poodle Club that helped develop the standard. Probably a lont time ago when they didnt do all the spraying and stuff ? Seems sort of silly to me.. I mean i love the CC's but seems it makes it really hard for people to show.I love dogs to be judged on their structure , temperament, etc. but on complicated grooming ? I know they need to have proper coat but it seems you could tell that without all the "big hair" . My favorite show day once was on a rainy day and my Beardies were shown outside. No one was prepared for a big downpour just as we were getting to ringside and the dogs were soaked. No hiding structure with creative grooming that day lOL! I was a bit eye opening


----------

